# "Brick Safe" ATV + Plow Combo???



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,

I need your help!

Please give me a reason to buy a ATV.

We do a few properties that are commercial in nature and are on the same block. One of the properties removed their asphalt lot and paved with brick. I rebid the project to do the snow removal of their lot with a 36" Ariens, etc. 2 stage snow blower. I will also have a 20' container placed on one of these properties to warehouse the dedicated snow removal tool of choice.

Can an ATV be outfitted with a poly edge plow? This brick paved lot is roughly 80' x 80' and will likely take 1 - 1.5 hours with a 36" snow blower. By the way, there is also about 1,200 linear feet of sidewalk at these properties that need sidewalk clearing also.

Am I better off with a wide(36") walk behind 2 stage snow thrower or go with an ATV?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I know you can put a poly edge on an atv.I have never used one and don't know how they hold up though. I would go with the atv, why walk when you can ride.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

But would a standard steel edge on an ATV plow scratch brick pavement? 

Has anyone ever used a poly edge on an atv plow before? I would think that the poly edge would not "bite" like the steel edge would. This is good for the not scratching, but how much of a compacted layer would be left on the brick that would have to be melted off?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a snowblower that goes on the front of your ATV.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we plow 3 residential driveways that are all pavers with steel edges on our toyota. no problems with it for normal snow. if I had a lot of them I would just buy a poly edge to really reduce the possibility of damage


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

That's funny........ I'm looking at a catalog right now for more information on poly plow cutting edges. Have you used a poly edge before?

I wonder what I will be "doing without" by going from a steel plow edge to poly on all of my regular asphalt lots that this truck will be used on?

Thanks alot!

Joe


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think it'll do much other than wear a bit faster than steel? I've never run anything but steel myself. i see a few small fisher plows like the one on my yota with poly edges installed.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you will save alot of time if you buy an atv


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i wouldnt ever plow anything brick with steel...even if you think its gonna be ok...is it worth the risk?


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just set your skids a little high and burn the thin layer of snow off with safe salt (rock salt might eat up the brick faster)


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

The key to a poly cutting edge on an ATV is to take the skids off. What good is a poly cutting edge if the metal skids are "scrapping" your nice pavers? Poly wear bars are designed protect the surface and by nature will wear out faster but companies like cycle country or weekend-warroir will sell you replacements right from the factory.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thank you for the great information!

Can you give me a few ideas in regard to which exact manufacturer of ATV, model, engine and plow combination you would go with? I would like an electric plow hoist, but want the most proven and reliable.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*Your choice really*

For what you are talking about you don't really need power but more of a size requirement. I would look at a 400 (size) atv like a Honda 420 or Yamaha big bear 400. Both are going to be around 40-46 inches wide. You could even get by smaller. Stick with a 4x4 for though and stay away from chains since they can rip things up!

Look at a 42" or 48" plow (depends on the sidewalk).When angled a rule of thumb is you loose 3". So a 42" plow turned is 39". I would stick with a manual lift, they are quicker to operate and in the case of cycle country it only takes about 25 lbs of effort to lift.

You will be able to plow faster (with and ATV) than you can blow snow BUT if the snow gets deep a blower might be a better choice since with a plow you need to be able to push it. One way to help with this is a "state" plow design go look at cycle country to see what i am talking about. The plow is designed to throw it farther than a standard plow.

All in all it is your choice but puching snow with an atv is much more fun that a snowblower anyday. Add in heated hand grips, heated seats and other comforts it becomes less of a chore!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

What about a cycle country V plow for the sidewalk? Put it in V and go. But do they make a poly edge for a V? Just an idea. While were talking about a V plow does anyone know if you can put a Cycle Country V Plow on a 2009 Honda Big Red UTV/MTV? Looking into the Honda and heck, if we can afford the Honda, why not the plow. Thanks!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

Snowplow71;601263 said:


> What about a cycle country V plow for the sidewalk? Put it in V and go. But do they make a poly edge for a V? Just an idea. While were talking about a V plow does anyone know if you can put a Cycle Country V Plow on a 2009 Honda Big Red UTV/MTV? Looking into the Honda and heck, if we can afford the Honda, why not the plow. Thanks!


the honda big red isn't much of a work horse from what i have read if you want a sxs for mostly work than i would get a kawasaki mule preferably with the diesel engine.i dont have experience with the gas burners but with a diesel they are almost unstoppable i have put 250 gallons of water in the back of mine and it hasnt hesitated at all to move it.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

hondarecon4435;601413 said:


> the honda big red isn't much of a work horse from what i have read if you want a sxs for mostly work than i would get a kawasaki mule preferably with the diesel engine.i dont have experience with the gas burners but with a diesel they are almost unstoppable i have put 250 gallons of water in the back of mine and it hasnt hesitated at all to move it.


No? It says its can pull 1200 LBS. It wouldn't do much in the summer accept pull a pedal boat with a trailer out of the water, and in the winter do some plowing. Thinking about a Cycle Country V plow. But i saw on youtube a boss plow that comes off just like a truck. Can't find it though.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

here in upstate ny i wouldnt go with anything but the vee, i rarely put it in vee but i can if i have too.what about bolting a piece of rubber to the frt as a cuttin edge? yeah enclosed big red is perfect?


----------

